# New siding / New Deck



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ChaChaCharlie said:


> I need to get a new deck built from bottom up. I also need new siding, as well as windows. I know that if I do the siding, I might as well do the windows first or at the same time. I'm fine with that. However, since the siding + windows will cost considerably more than my deck, which I definitely need done, I'd like to maybe do the deck first.
> 
> So... question... is it preferable to do the siding before putting on the new deck? Or, would I be ok with deck first?
> 
> ...


Deck first, then windows and then siding is the right order. 
The ledger for the deck wants to go against the sheeting behind the siding and the flashing goes on top the ledger and behind the house wrap with the decking on top of that, then the siding goes on.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

You can do the siding first, but if you do, at a minimum you would want to put your ledger and ledger flashing in place first.

It might make more sense to just do the deck first... cut out siding as needed to install the flashing. Your WRB will lap over this when you do your siding later.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I would do it differently. No ledger board. Build a free standing deck. Ledger boards collect water & rot. I built a second story free standing deck that survived Hurricane Sandy. The only attachment to the house were 2 4" L brackets.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Ledger boards collect water & rot.


Not if they are flashed properly and you don't go driving screws or nails in the flashing.



> The only attachment to the house were 2 4" L brackets.


Why? Sounds as if you weren't sure the "free standing" thingy would work  I can't see where those brackets would keep a deck from natural movement.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I didn't design the deck. I followed plans. The architect told me that it the brackets were my choice so I installed them. The corner posts are 3' taller than the deck & are used for the railing as well. That's why a free standing deck can be built in the middle of nowhere. As I said, the free standing deck that I built survived Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh, I agree with free standing. No holes to leak, etc. Some terrains, like ours are just not conducive to free standing. Even with bracing, the stability comes into question, so we attach all ours, AFTER removal of siding, installation of flashing and overlay of WRB. We also chase bolts through silicone as an added measure.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Maybe free standing can't be done every time. I don't know. I was the 2nd man on most of the decks that I built. My boss at the time always used a ledger. It wasn't until I started to work with an architect that free standing was introduced to me. He convinced me that it was the way to go. Also, I heard something about taxes on the house, if the deck is connected. I never investigated it but I heard that the house is taxed at a higher rate.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> I heard something about taxes on the house, if the deck is connected.


Tax policies can vary greatly in different locales so it's hard to say if there is any validity to that or not. That said, I suspect that most places - that just isn't true. When you pull a permit for a deck I've never heard them ask if it was free standing or connected - they just want to know what size it will be along with how close it will come to property lines.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

mark sr said:


> Tax policies can vary greatly in different locales so it's hard to say if there is any validity to that or not. That said, I suspect that most places - that just isn't true. When you pull a permit for a deck I've never heard them ask if it was free standing or connected - they just want to know what size it will be along with how close it will come to property lines.


Up here a free standing deck can get closer to the back fence.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

> Ledger boards collect water & rot.





> Not if they are flashed properly and you don't go driving screws or nails in the flashing.


+1 to that....Every rotted wall behind a deck ledger I've dealt with was caused by incorrect flashing details. Those that say "never do ledgers" just don't know how to do them correctly.


----------



## ChaChaCharlie (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you, everyone. All great information. I rather do the deck first, but I just always thought the siding was preferred to do first. My siding, while old, can still hold. The deck, however, is ready to fall apart.

So... the deck it'll be.

Thank you.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

ChaChaCharlie said:


> Thank you, everyone. All great information. I rather do the deck first, but I just always thought the siding was preferred to do first. My siding, while old, can still hold. The deck, however, is ready to fall apart.
> 
> So... the deck it'll be.
> 
> Thank you.


Siding,deck attachments, roofing and windows are all part of the exterior envelope that protects your home and all work in concert together. 

You certainly can do the deck first and the siding later but there will likely be some siding work that will have to be done in order to get the deck flashing details right, even if that means tearing off the siding work you just did for the new deck install when it comes time to re-side the house.

Kind of a generic statement on my part without knowing the actual details of your project.


----------



## DDIYRookie (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi I am currently in this same spot. I was curious, how did this end up working out for you? Are you glad you did the deck first and then the siding at some point later?

Thanks!




ChaChaCharlie said:


> Thank you, everyone. All great information. I rather do the deck first, but I just always thought the siding was preferred to do first. My siding, while old, can still hold. The deck, however, is ready to fall apart.
> 
> So... the deck it'll be.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## ChaChaCharlie (Dec 19, 2017)

DDIYRookie said:


> Hi I am currently in this same spot. I was curious, how did this end up working out for you? Are you glad you did the deck first and then the siding at some point later?
> 
> Thanks!


So... I did the deck first, then the windows, then the siding. It's what each contractor that actually did the work recommended. They explained why, but I don't remember, as it was awhile ago. But I believe it's everything said above.

But, yes... deck first. No regrets. Came out great, and no issues on any individual contractor's part.


----------



## DDIYRookie (Apr 28, 2021)

ChaChaCharlie said:


> So... I did the deck first, then the windows, then the siding. It's what each contractor that actually did the work recommended. They explained why, but I don't remember, as it was awhile ago. But I believe it's everything said above.
> 
> But, yes... deck first. No regrets. Came out great, and no issues on any individual contractor's part.


Wow thank you for the quick reply! You've put my mind at ease!


----------

